

"Her" - Upcoming Film About "A Man Falling in Love with Siri" - wikiburner
http://www.avclub.com/articles/her,101315/

======
kristopher
Where is everyone else's "Samantha" in the movie? If we had such AI, let alone
"interface," I doubt that it would be his mere secret.

That said, I think these kinds of movies are good to help connect regular
people with computing, or at least help people think about where computing
could go.

